# Tiger Botia...Syncrossus Helodes



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Does anyone have any information on breeding Tiger Botias (Syncrossus Helodes)..??..I have tried searching the various web-sites-(Loach Forums.etc.)- on this species spawning and have found that so far it has not been bred in captivity.  I believe I have a male and female T.Botia and for the 2nd-or-3rd. time one has developed a more pronounced stomach and I..think..she may be ready for spawning....??...but sadly..within 4-days nothing occurs..her stomach returns to being flat. :? I was considering setting-up a 15g tank w/sand and some caves etc. and see what happpens. Any suggestions/advice appreciated. Thanks.!! 8)


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

have you been on http://www.loaches.com/

I've found that the most helpful site with regard loaches.

getting any sp to spawn seems to be a fair achievement, and I think most of them have needed hormone injections to breed so far.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes, I have been to that site also. It appears to be a good site which provides useful info. on loaches. Thanks for replying. 8)


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

I think if you post the question on loach.com "Has anybody bred Syncrossus Helodes" you'll get a few responses. Jim Powers or Graeme Robson could likely shed some light on your possible pair. That would be awesome if you get them to spawn.
Good luck :thumb:


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Alleycat said:


> I think if you post the question on loach.com "Has anybody bred Syncrossus Helodes" you'll get a few responses. Jim Powers or Graeme Robson could likely shed some light on your possible pair. That would be awesome if you get them to spawn.
> Good luck :thumb:


** I believe I will do just that..it would be interesting if they did spawn... :thumb: ... **


----------

